# Pizza Delivery to Train



## Meat Puppet (Jun 25, 2009)

Since I am taking coach on the Silver Meteor from NYP to ORL next month I am going to try to have a pizza delivered to the train at the Richmond VA Staples Mill Rd stop which is supposed to be 10 minutes. Its not that I can't afford the diner, its more of a just to say I did it thing. Domino's, Pizza Hut and Papa John's are all within 2 miles of the station. With the Gps I think I can time it right. Anyone have any experience doing this? Or is there a better station to try this at?

Thanks.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Jun 25, 2009)

Meat Puppet said:


> Since I am taking coach on the Silver Meteor from NYP to ORL next month I am going to try to have a pizza delivered to the train at the Richmond VA Staples Mill Rd stop which is supposed to be 10 minutes. Its not that I can't afford the diner, its more of a just to say I did it thing. Domino's, Pizza Hut and Papa John's are all within 2 miles of the station. With the Gps I think I can time it right. Anyone have any experience doing this? Or is there a better station to try this at?Thanks.


Your biggest problem would be getting them to deliver to a train station to meet a train. We live outside of the delivery area for all of the major pizza places in Tuscaloosa, they used to meet us at a gas station near the edge of their delivery range, but now the policy is that they only make residential deliveries. Any business, school or anything along those lines has to pick their orders up in person. When all of this changed we also lost the ability for them to meet us somewhere.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Jun 25, 2009)

Crescent ATN & TCL said:


> Meat Puppet said:
> 
> 
> > Since I am taking coach on the Silver Meteor from NYP to ORL next month I am going to try to have a pizza delivered to the train at the Richmond VA Staples Mill Rd stop which is supposed to be 10 minutes. Its not that I can't afford the diner, its more of a just to say I did it thing. Domino's, Pizza Hut and Papa John's are all within 2 miles of the station. With the Gps I think I can time it right. Anyone have any experience doing this? Or is there a better station to try this at?Thanks.
> ...



Theres 3 within 2 miles someone has to do it////


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jun 25, 2009)

Meat Puppet said:


> Crescent ATN & TCL said:
> 
> 
> > Meat Puppet said:
> ...


i would call the 3 places And talk with them in advance.


----------



## stntylr (Jun 25, 2009)

I once called a Domino's in New York from Texas to order a pizza for my daughter who was staying at a hotel near the Domino's. I paid with a credit card and didn't have any problem.

I suppose the biggest problem would be if your train arrived late.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 25, 2009)

Are you wanting it to be delivered to you in the station proper, or at trainside?

If in the station, you must let your car attendent know what you are up to. You could be left behind if you are in the station receiving a pizza. If you wanted it delivered trainside, there may be a problem with somebody without a ticket getting that close to a train.

Let me point out that I am not familiar with the Richmond station so these are questions I would have, not knowing anything about the layout.

Instead of just clearing it with the pizza places, I think you need to clear it with Amtrak. I am sure the train will not wait if the pizza person is delayed.

Speaking for myself, this would be a headache I would not want to worry about. The train food is fine.

And even with the pizza company keeping up with the train's schedule, the train could get delayed one mile from the station for some sort of reason. How long do you think the pizza people would wait for a late train?


----------



## MrEd (Jun 25, 2009)

sounds like you can order the pizza and if you miss it, won't cost you anything.

I normally pick up some pizza in DC.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 25, 2009)

We had a thread about this 3-4 years ago. Someone said they had been successful in calling from the train about an hour before the station and the delivery person was there waiting for them, pizza in hand. They had it delivered to a crew change stop so there was time to get off and complete the transaction, etc.


----------



## stntylr (Jun 25, 2009)

As for a better station to try this you could use SAS on the LA to Chicago TE. The scheduled stop is 8 1/2 hours. Plenty of time to go out to eat all the pizza you want.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

I think we had this debate a while ago here. 

As mentioned, the problem would be in timing the delivery.

At least around here, the delivery person might make more than one stop in a run. Therefore, the delivery person might need a 10 or 15 minute window for when they will actually show up. I am not sure Amtrak will hold the train while you wait.

And the flip side is the delivery person is on time, but the train isn't. It would not be fair for the delivery person to wait. They have other deliveries to do, and I am sure are required to return back to the store in a timely fashion.

Though, a lot can be forgiven when you pre-pay both for the pizza, and that *$100 tip*.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

stntylr said:


> As for a better station to try this you could use SAS on the LA to Chicago TE. The scheduled stop is 8 1/2 hours. Plenty of time to go out to eat all the pizza you want.


I don't think the Silver Meteor stops there anymore. h34r:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 25, 2009)

Keep in mind that if the train arrives late, it will not always stay the full ten minutes.You could be left on the platform with your pzza but no train.


----------



## wayman (Jun 25, 2009)

Meat Puppet said:


> Theres 3 within 2 miles someone has to do it////


Don't count on it. A couple years ago I was out at a shopping center, and while in Borders got hungry. There was a Papa Johns in the parking lot, which did delivery only--not even take out. I phoned them to ask if I could order a pizza and pick it up, since I happened to be there. Absolutely not, they said. Ok, how about if you deliver it to me at the door to Borders? Absolutely not, they said. How about if I drive my car over to your building, and you walk it out to me? Absolutely not, they said. Give us a residential address, that's the only way we can deliver your pizza.

The restaurant wasn't allowed to have customers (non-employees) inside because they weren't licensed to be that sort of establishment, and the residential-only delivery policy is a company-wide safety policy to protect their drivers. I would not be surprised if other pizza chains have similar policies in place now as a response to this incident as well as less tragic crimes against delivery drivers.


----------



## clearfork (Jun 25, 2009)

I think you should only attempt this if you promise to buy enough pizza for everyone on the train....


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Jun 25, 2009)

A few years ago on a frigid January Sunday, I was riding the old _Three Rivers_ between Pittsburgh and Newark, NJ. The train arrived in Pittsburgh over 4 hours late, and the Pittsburgh passengers were rather irritated.

When our train arrived in Greensburg 45 minutes later, a Domino's delivery guy was standing on the platform holding a stack of 10 pizzas. The crew announced that everyone on the train was welcome to free pizza in the cafe car as an apology for departing so late.

In no time at all, the train was filled with happy passengers.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

wayman said:


> How about if I drive my car over to your building, and you walk it out to me? Absolutely not, they said. Give us a residential address, that's the only way we can deliver your pizza.


What if you say OK, my address is... and give them their own store's address? 

I have worked long enough with computers to know that if their sales program requires an address, to give it an address. Arguing with the computer that a required input field really should not be required gets you no where.


----------



## transit54 (Jun 25, 2009)

wayman said:


> Meat Puppet said:
> 
> 
> > Theres 3 within 2 miles someone has to do it////
> ...


Wow, that's amazing. I regularly get pizza and other deliveries to commercial establishments here in Burlington. When I worked at the airport we regularly ordered food for delivery between flights and never had an issue with any of the places we called, be it pizza or wings or Chinese or whatever else we wanted. When flights were delayed substantially, management would order 25-30 pizzas for our plane's passengers so they could at least stay fed while they waited, and Dominos never gave us an issue. I've ordered pizza to the office that I work at now, late at night, on a Saturday (was working through an immense technical issue - it was a bad week...) and didn't have an issue.

Now granted, almost all the places I order from are local establishments, not franchises or chains. So I'd try and find a place like that if you wanted to try and pull this off.

That being said, this would have to be timed very precisely to get it to work. For one, I'd tell the pizza delivery place exactly what you're trying to do. Make sure they know when the train will get there, and preferably have them there a few minutes early (I'd upfront offer to tip a little extra for this). Pay in advance for the pizza, also. I don't know anything about the stop in RVR. Do they regularly let pax out and on the platform during the stop? The platform seems accessible from the parking lot (at least based on Google Maps) so that doesn't seem to be an issue. If they regularly let pax out and if the train is on time, and if the delivery guy is willing to get there a minute or two before its scheduled arrival and wait, you can probably pull this off. If one of those factors doesn't work out, the delivery guy will end up enjoying a nice pizza at your expense.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 25, 2009)

RVR is generally a smoke stop, unless a train is very late and even then they'll often still let people out for a very quick puff as it's also a crew change point for many trains. So a passenger can usually get out onto the platform.

The platform however cannot be accessed directly from the parking lot. The only access is via the station itself, and they generally check for tickets, so the pizza guy would not be able to get out to the platform. That would mean that you'd have to meet him at the fence where they block off access to the platform or even go inside the station to meet the delivery person. The later starts getting real risky with only a 10 minute window. And make sure that you bring your ticket stub with you, as you'll need that to prove you're on that train and regain access to the train.

I personally would not try this. And if I was to even consider doing such a thing, I'm not sure that Richmond would be the place that I'd try this.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 25, 2009)

Even if you call "a few miles from the station" and the train is on time, what if (and I hope it doesn't happen) the train hits a car or person before it arrives - and finally arrives 3 hours late? :huh: Should the pizza delivery driver have to wait for those 3 hours? :huh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> Even if you call "a few miles from the station" and the train is on time, what if (and I hope it doesn't happen) the train hits a car or person before it arrives - and finally arrives 3 hours late? :huh: Should the pizza delivery driver have to wait for those 3 hours? :huh:


Well, if the train is only, say, a mile away, and is involved with an car accident at a crossing, just call the pizza shop and change delivery locations. Just give them the cross road name, and tell them to look for all the flashing red lights.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 25, 2009)

Guest said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Even if you call "a few miles from the station" and the train is on time, what if (and I hope it doesn't happen) the train hits a car or person before it arrives - and finally arrives 3 hours late? :huh: Should the pizza delivery driver have to wait for those 3 hours? :huh:
> ...


But when a train is in an accident such as being discussed, they won't let the passengers off the train!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 25, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


And if you were not from the area (and didn't have GPS), how would you know if the car was hit at 15th Ave, North Road or Route 117 - so you could tell the pizza shop where to go? :huh:


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 25, 2009)

Meat Puppet said:


> Since I am taking coach on the Silver Meteor from NYP to ORL next month I am going to try to have a pizza delivered to the train at the Richmond VA Staples Mill Rd stop which is supposed to be 10 minutes. Its not that I can't afford the diner, its more of a just to say I did it thing. Domino's, Pizza Hut and Papa John's are all within 2 miles of the station. With the Gps I think I can time it right. Anyone have any experience doing this? Or is there a better station to try this at?Thanks.


  I would say check with the conductor before your station arrival,call the pizza place to see how much lead time you need to have it hot and waiting and as has been said be sure the train doesnt hit an idiot

which the soouth is famous for :lol: !!!This happened to us in North Carolina on the Crescent but luckily the Pizza

place was across the street from the crossing and the SA got the pizzas that several folks had ordered since

as has been said you cant get off the train in case the Duke of Hazard decides to try SBT(suicide by train!!!!! :lol: )

Bon Voyage!!!!BOARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Jun 25, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> And if you were not from the area (and didn't have GPS), how would you know if the car was hit at 15th Ave, North Road or Route 117 - so you could tell the pizza shop where to go? :huh:


*Meat Puppet* started this all, with the premise of having a GPS.


----------



## jackal (Jun 25, 2009)

rnizlek said:


> Wow, that's amazing. I regularly get pizza and other deliveries to commercial establishments here in Burlington. When I worked at the airport we regularly ordered food for delivery between flights and never had an issue with any of the places we called, be it pizza or wings or Chinese or whatever else we wanted. When flights were delayed substantially, management would order 25-30 pizzas for our plane's passengers so they could at least stay fed while they waited, and Dominos never gave us an issue. I've ordered pizza to the office that I work at now, late at night, on a Saturday (was working through an immense technical issue - it was a bad week...) and didn't have an issue.
> Now granted, almost all the places I order from are local establishments, not franchises or chains. So I'd try and find a place like that if you wanted to try and pull this off.


I'll second rnizlek. Perhaps it's because the cities we live in aren't major crime centers, but I have things delivered to my office virtually every night and have NEVER had ANYONE say they couldn't do it. Because we're located inside the airport, I usually just tell them "[name of business] at the airport," but some of them absolutely require an address...so I like to have fun with them and give them our address and suite number and then wait while their driver tries to figure out where the heck they are.  (Yes, I suppose I'm kinda mean that way...but it seems like appropriate payback for the stupidity of their systems...)

But regardless, I've NEVER heard of any requirement to only deliver at residences--even from Papa John's, so it can't be a systemwide policy as was mentioned above (unless our local Papa John's is in violation of that policy). I'd say we order from local establishments about 80% of the time, though, and perhaps more, so my experience with chains' delivery policies isn't as comprehensive.

To the OP: if you do want delivery, you'll probably have better luck making special arrangements like checking on the arrival time and meeting the train (and probably get better food, too) if you use a local establishment. Use Urbanspoon, Yelp, Tripadvisor, or other review sites to find these places.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 25, 2009)

You can try it, but make sure you do it at a station with open access, a smoke stop, and a plan to speed the transaction. If the Pizza guy is doing this, he should get a huge tip. He is risking a sizable chance of no delivery, and most places I know around here operate by having the pizzaboy buy the pizza, essentially. So I'd find one where there is a smoke stop, open access, come out with a $50 bill in hand, take the pizza, hand him the bill, and get the hell back on the train.


----------



## rtabern (Jun 26, 2009)

This reminds me of a recent funny story... 

On a recent trip on the Empire Builder we got into Minot, ND about 50 minutes early. I and 2 other passengers around my age decided to check out the town and maybe find a pizza buffet to get a few slices of pie to bring back to the train. We didn't see much in downtown Minot... so we stopped in a gas station... and a guy directed us to a building a couple of blocks down. We walked to the building and it either looked like a warehouse or strip club because it had no windows on 3 of its sides. Finally, the fourth side said "Pizza Palace" and there was a small down. The stench inside was bad... but we walked down the stairs. It was like a generic version of Chuck E. Cheese or something -- except no one was inside. One teen girl was working there and she looked like she bored as hell... Anyway, the buffet was "down"... but she said she could put something in the warmer for us. With about 20 minutes until the train was to leave we passed.

Pretty wild.

If you get time in Minot check it out. Hahaha.


----------



## Murjax (Jun 26, 2009)

A better station to do this would be Jacksonville, but I doubt you would want pizza in the morning, so I would do it on the return trip. They sit in Jacksonville for 20 minutes not only to change crews, but to refuel. It gives you plenty of time, but Jacksonville station isn't exactly in the center of town so you'll have to search a bit.


----------



## RampWidget (Apr 13, 2012)

There is a road crossing on the CSX (former L&N) main line in Smyrna, Ga. that has a Pizza Hut across the street from the mainline. Freight trains that stop at Smyrna for meets or for trains ahead hold at that crossing to keep from disturbing a large residential area nearby with idling locomotives. Anyway, several crews have the number to the Pizza Hut, and they'll call ahead and order a pizza if they know they'll be there more than a few minutes. They just tell the Pizza Hut people to look for "Engine 4808" or whatever the number happens to be. A server comes out to the locomotive steps and hands the order up.


----------



## benjibear (Apr 13, 2012)

Interesting old thread. I wonder if the OP ever got his pizza?


----------



## Blackwolf (Apr 13, 2012)

I have personally seen pizza being delivered to the Empire Builder while at the stop in Shelby, Montana. According to the conductor, it is so regular an occurrence that they don't even bat an eye when a pizza delivery guy walks up and stands at the platform with an order.


----------



## ColdRain&Snow (Apr 13, 2012)

Saw this happen a few months ago at Havre. The pizza guy pulled up near the locomotives and sauntered down to the coach cars. After looking around the crowd for a bit, a guy raised his arm and flagged him over to do the deal.

I have to say that the whole thing reminded me a little bit of Jeff Spicoli's pizza delivery to his U.S History class, much to the chagrin of Mr Hand.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 13, 2012)

I remember seeing, many years ago, a freight train stopped at a McDonald's and seeing the ?conductor? walking back to the train with his purchase.

I can't remember for sure which direction the train was headed, though I think it was going east/north so that meant it had to be a short consist otherwise it would have been blocking a few roads down the track. If it had been heading the other direction, it could have been a long consist.

This was in Newark, DE.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Apr 13, 2012)

I am a bit surprised to never seen a pizza guy walking thur the crowds selling pizza at a service stop. At one of our terminals we had a pizza guy come thur twice a day (or more) selling pizza, he brings in a bunch of pies and sell them to anyone hanging out in the break room. The on spot price was allways cheaper that what you pay for a custom order, and deliver. Good volume of sales too. We clean him out several times. Truck drivers are too lazy to walk two blocks for dinner.


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 13, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I remember seeing, many years ago, a freight train stopped at a McDonald's and seeing the ?conductor? walking back to the train with his purchase.
> 
> I can't remember for sure which direction the train was headed, though I think it was going east/north so that meant it had to be a short consist otherwise it would have been blocking a few roads down the track. If it had been heading the other direction, it could have been a long consist.
> 
> This was in Newark, DE.


I once bicycled by the McDonalds near my house. There's a railroad branch line behind it, which had two locomotives running light idling on it. The engineer was trudging back to the engines with his bag of food and a soda.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Apr 13, 2012)

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> I am a bit surprised to never seen a pizza guy walking thur the crowds selling pizza at a service stop. At one of our terminals we had a pizza guy come thur twice a day (or more) selling pizza, he brings in a bunch of pies and sell them to anyone hanging out in the break room. The on spot price was allways cheaper that what you pay for a custom order, and deliver. Good volume of sales too. We clean him out several times. Truck drivers are too lazy to walk two blocks for dinner.


Last January when our northbound _*Texas Eagle*_ arrived SAS for the night a pizza guy was on platform selling some very good decent size pizzas for just $5. They didn't last long.


----------



## white rabbitt (Apr 13, 2012)

AmtrakBlue said:


> I remember seeing, many years ago, a freight train stopped at a McDonald's and seeing the ?conductor? walking back to the train with his purchase.
> 
> I can't remember for sure which direction the train was headed, though I think it was going east/north so that meant it had to be a short consist otherwise it would have been blocking a few roads down the track. If it had been heading the other direction, it could have been a long consist.
> 
> This was in Newark, DE.


if it works for pizza i wonder if u call a jewish deli and ordered a corn beef on rye with a dill pickle and see if they would deliver or u can call a chinessee resturant and order a take out dinner and get delivery if u use your credit card and your train is late your only out the food they are allready paid


----------



## benjibear (Apr 13, 2012)

wabbitt said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > I remember seeing, many years ago, a freight train stopped at a McDonald's and seeing the ?conductor? walking back to the train with his purchase.
> ...





I have a few ethnic jokes going through my head but I better keep them to myself. LOL!


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Apr 13, 2012)

I have done it on the CZ at ABQ . meh there for just about a hour soo its doable .

Peter


----------



## Jane (Apr 13, 2012)

Peter KG6LSE said:


> I have done it on the CZ at ABQ . meh there for just about a hour soo its doable .
> 
> Peter



Peter - If you did it in ABQ, you did it on the SWC.


----------



## SubwayNut (Apr 13, 2012)

My one walking away from the train for food was when I was stuck on the Portland section of the EB waiting for the Seattle section that had gotten stuck going through the Cascades (we finally left around 6:30am just before daybreak). Via my iPhone I found a diner open until 4am and went there at about 3:15 for some pancakes and coffee (had to be awake for Idaho in daylight) a few other passengers had gone there earlier and I had a funny chat with the staff. I then went on a nice wonder through downtown Spokane.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Apr 13, 2012)

And don't forget the Burrito Lady who greets the westbound _*Sunset Limited*_ at ELP. She gets swamped with pax and crew and often sells out before she can get everyone served.


----------



## Peter KG6LSE (Apr 14, 2012)

Jane said:


> Peter KG6LSE said:
> 
> 
> > I have done it on the CZ at ABQ . meh there for just about a hour soo its doable .
> ...


Head desk ....Yup to and from LA ..

I have the CZ on my mind as I was gonna be on it this week .. I ended up not going .. classes come first .

Peter..


----------



## oldtimer (Apr 14, 2012)

Many years ago I was working on train 304 which at the time was an RTG Turboliner, There were 6 cars instead of the usual 5 as it was the Wednesday before Thanksgiving. The train was SRO, the conductor had collected over 400 tickets with 364 seats and this was leaving Alton. I talked to the agent at Alton and had her call the Springfield agent to have a large pizza delivered to the rear cab as it was where the crew was located. The pizzeria was just across the street from the depot and the rear cab stopped on the street crossing. When we arrived the owner came out and had a 20 foot walk to the cab. He thought it was fantastic and refused to take any money! Dinner was pizza and cartons of drinking water from the cab refrigerator.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Apr 14, 2012)

benjibear said:


> Interesting old thread. I wonder if the OP ever got his pizza?


I am glad to see my 3 year old post resurrected, and with over 3000 views. No I never got my pizza. I do have a bunch of LD trips coming up so I will try and pull it off and will document the event with pictures if successful!


----------



## EB_OBS (Apr 14, 2012)

I've seen pizza delivered to the Empire Builder at Shelby, Havre and Minot many times each.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 14, 2012)

It's not Pizza, but the Crews on the Texas Eagles often call ahead to Taylor Cafe in Taylor, Texas and order Bar-B-Q To Go! Since the Joint is across the Street from the so called Depot, (it's actually a Shed with Two Picnic Tables!  ), when the Train rolls in a Delivery Person brings the Order to the Platform and either the Conductor or the Cook! :lol: picks it up and pays!! I was just there yesterday, I had Chicken, the Crew had Brisket and Ribs!!! :wub:

BTW -ther Owner, Macil Mares, a WWII Vet, is 89 Years Young :excl: :excl: :excl: :excl: and he's been operating the place since 1949, never missed a day in 63 years!!!  :excl: :excl: :excl:


----------



## white rabbitt (Apr 14, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> It's not Pizza, but the Crews on the Texas Eagles often call ahead to Taylor Cafe in Taylor, Texas and order Bar-B-Q To Go! Since the Joint is across the Street from the so called Depot, (it's actually a Shed with Two Picnic Tables!  ), when the Train rolls in a Delivery Person brings the Order to the Platform and either the Conductor or the Cook! :lol: picks it up and pays!! I was just there yesterday, I had Chicken, the Crew had Brisket and Ribs!!! :wub:
> 
> BTW -ther Owner, Macil Mares, a WWII Vet, is 89 Years Young :excl: :excl: :excl: :excl: and he's been operating the place since 1949, never missed a day in 63 years!!!  :excl: :excl: :excl:


how was the chicken was it good


----------



## Anderson (Apr 14, 2012)

jimhudson said:


> It's not Pizza, but the Crews on the Texas Eagles often call ahead to Taylor Cafe in Taylor, Texas and order Bar-B-Q To Go! Since the Joint is across the Street from the so called Depot, (it's actually a Shed with Two Picnic Tables!  ), when the Train rolls in a Delivery Person brings the Order to the Platform and either the Conductor or the Cook! :lol: picks it up and pays!! I was just there yesterday, I had Chicken, the Crew had Brisket and Ribs!!! :wub:
> 
> BTW -ther Owner, Macil Mares, a WWII Vet, is 89 Years Young :excl: :excl: :excl: :excl: and he's been operating the place since 1949, never missed a day in 63 years!!!  :excl: :excl: :excl:


I was scrolling down to post about Taylor. How _is_ the BBQ there?

Also, I'm reminded of when the Builder was about a day late, someone ordering a _ton_ of pizza to fix an on-board food shortage.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 14, 2012)

:hi: Taylor has Outstanding Bar-B-Q!!! :wub: Central Texas is noted for its Bar-B-Q Joints and IMO Taylor, Overall, has the Best! (The other Joint in Town is Muellers, Best Brisket in the World!! :wub: )IMO The Chicken and Ribs @ Taylor Cafe are a little better than Muellers! (I dont care for Sausage which is Elgins and Llanos claim to fame!)I get the best of both worlds, $6 Double Point runs and a Delcious Lunch!! 

BTW-I posted this a few years ago on a thread about Food Delivery to Trains: I was riding the Crescent from Washington to Greenville, SC in a SlumberCoach when some Dukes of Hazard idiot ran in front of the Train in Mayberry,NC (not sure of the real name of the Burg! :lol: )and his Rig was totaled (but not Him!!) causing us to go into Emergency Stop! :excl: :excl: :excl: Made us 6 hours late the Next Morning into Greenville! :angry2:

Right across the Road from where the Train stopped was a Pizza Joint and the Crew sent a member over to get an Order and asked us if we wanted to go in! Of course I said Yes since meals werent included in SlumberCoach, and have to say that the Pizza was Terrible!  , sort of like North Carolina Bar-B-Q!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Please No Hate Mail from other States, I really like the Ribs in Memphis and even KC Bar-B-Q is Good! ^_^


----------



## smurfmom (Apr 14, 2012)

I think ordering a pizza sounds like fun!!!! Go for it


----------



## lthanlon (Apr 17, 2012)

stntylr said:


> As for a better station to try this you could use SAS on the LA to Chicago TE. The scheduled stop is 8 1/2 hours. Plenty of time to go out to eat all the pizza you want.


Last time I rode the Texas Eagle, at least one enterprising guy hawked hot pizza on the San Antonio platform.


----------



## lthanlon (Apr 17, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> And don't forget the Burrito Lady who greets the westbound _*Sunset Limited*_ at ELP. She gets swamped with pax and crew and often sells out before she can get everyone served.


She wasn't there on the day my TE train stopped in ELP last fall. Many of us were disappointed.


----------



## white rabbitt (Apr 17, 2012)

anyone had chinese delived to a train :hi:


----------



## Ocala Mike (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry, people, I just have to post this for this thread:



Add a star if you're a Sean Penn or Jennifer Jason Leigh fan.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 17, 2012)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> And don't forget the Burrito Lady who greets the westbound _*Sunset Limited*_ at ELP. She gets swamped with pax and crew and often sells out before she can get everyone served.


Tell me about it. I love those burritos. And I'll love Aramark meals the day they can bring themselves up to the culinary sophistication of a _sidewalk hawker_.



lthanlon said:


> Last time I rode the Texas Eagle, at least one enterprising guy hawked hot pizza on the San Antonio platform.


Considering that San Antonio is the end of the line for most Eagle passengers I'm not sure why they'd be in need of at-track food service. Or am I misunderstanding the situation?



wabbitt said:


> anyone had chinese delived to a train


I haven't. Then again, thousands of Chinese laborers were worked to the bone to help _*deliver*_ the rail network we take for granted today.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> lthanlon said:
> 
> 
> > Last time I rode the Texas Eagle, at least one enterprising guy hawked hot pizza on the San Antonio platform.
> ...


Because Texas Eagle also carries Sunset Limited passengers who have to wait several hours in San Antonio before they can be latched up on westbound Sunset or transfer to eastbound Sunset? Plenty opportunity to serve a midnight meal to bored passengers.


----------



## transit54 (Apr 17, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> wabbitt said:
> 
> 
> > anyone had chinese delived to a train
> ...


Many times the Vermonter crew gets Chinese delivered to the train in Randolph, VT. The usually call in the order around White River Jct and the restaurant runs it over to the train station. Never seen a passenger order food to the train, though.


----------



## lthanlon (Apr 18, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> Considering that San Antonio is the end of the line for most Eagle passengers I'm not sure why they'd be in need of at-track food service. Or am I misunderstanding the situation?


When I rode the Eagle to L.A. last fall, one coach and one sleeper overnighted in San Antonio to await the Sunset Limited the next morning. The pizza guy arrived after San Antonio-destination passengers had cleared the area. Both the sleeper and coach were sold out, and there were a number of people waiting inside the station. My guess is that they had been unable to book a CHI-LAX trip on the Eagle and had to leave the SAS coach and wait for the Sunset Limited. So there were plenty of customers.

I walked over to the Alamo and when I returned about an hour later, there were still lots of folks standing around. I had thought that the hours spent for the layover would be boring, but I found it quite enjoyable. After chatting with other passengers, I took a shower and got a good night's sleep. I awoke when our cars were being switched.


----------



## Meat Puppet (Apr 24, 2012)

Pizza Delivery UpdateECLINED! EVEN OFFERED $20 TIP!!!

Tried to do delivery to train 91 in Richmond VA on Sunday. Guy who answered phone wouldn't do it he wanted a physical residential address. He said only way he could do it was if I was a station employee working at a fixed location in the station........Have no fear, Meat Puppet is here... and he will get his pizza delivered to his train with full video documentation.


----------



## benjibear (Apr 24, 2012)

Meat Puppet said:


> Pizza Delivery UpdateECLINED! EVEN OFFERED $20 TIP!!!
> 
> Tried to do delivery to train 91 in Richmond VA on Sunday. Guy who answered phone wouldn't do it he wanted a physical residential address. He said only way he could do it was if I was a station employee working at a fixed location in the station........Have no fear, Meat Puppet is here... and he will get his pizza delivered to his train with full video documentation.


I think you would need to prepay at a place for them to take you seriously. I would approach it as calling ahead of time ( a few weeks before). Probably not a chain but a private place would be better. Order for a certain day, get a price, and send them a money order (with a good tip) ahead of time. Promise them an additional tip on delivery. Tell them on the phone and with the payment that you will call an hour before delivery time to confirm the order. I would expect that you would end up paying $50 at least for a pizza.

Another approach would be to find a member here willing to deliver a pizza to a train. Any takers for Lancaster, PA?


----------



## tumbleweed (Apr 24, 2012)

Some chain Pizza places allow ordering and payment by credit card on line or by phone...you should be able to do that with one that is reasonably close to a selected station stop just prior to arrival time.....just be sure they realize they must be waiting on the platform when the train arrives....maybe tell them what color shirt you are wearing or something...


----------



## benjibear (Apr 24, 2012)

tumbleweed said:


> Some chain Pizza places allow ordering and payment by credit card on line or by phone...you should be able to do that with one that is reasonably close to a selected station stop just prior to arrival time.....just be sure they realize they must be waiting on the platform when the train arrives....maybe tell them what color shirt you are wearing or something...



I have thought about the credit card. First, online how do you effectively describe where you want it delivered. Second, they may not take the order seriously and by talking to somebody ahead of time you can specifically goo over what you want them to do. They also maybe worried about you trying to cancel the charge if it doesn't get delivered. By paying them ahead of time, you are guerenteeing the payment even if something goes wrong. I think it is all in how much you are willing to pay. I am not sure a pizza shop will deliver free will all the stipulations.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 24, 2012)

Meat Puppet said:


> Pizza Delivery UpdateECLINED! EVEN OFFERED $20 TIP!!! Tried to do delivery to train 91 in Richmond VA on Sunday. Guy who answered phone wouldn't do it he wanted a physical residential address. He said only way he could do it was if I was a station employee working at a fixed location in the station........Have no fear, Meat Puppet is here... and he will get his pizza delivered to his train with full video documentation.


Would you take a measly $20 in exchange for a chance to become the next *Brian Douglas Wells*?

My advice is to talk to the crew. If it's possible to have food delivered to the train they will already know where and how to make it happen. If they're feeling friendly they might share this information with you.


----------



## hessjm (Apr 24, 2012)

There is a pizza shop at the St. joseph, MI station. They will take pickup orders, the problem is getting into the store and back to the train before it continues on. So far I have been able to get in and out in time, its been close a couple of times though!


----------



## SarahZ (Apr 24, 2012)

Speaking as a former delivery girl:

Most pizza places won't deliver to a train because it isn't a physical address. It's a safety thing, and it doesn't matter how much you tip. We always had calls from people asking to meet us on corners and near pay phones, and they were refused every single time.

There's also the issue of the train being early/late. A driver isn't going to want to wait around, even for a $20 tip, and if they get there after the train leaves, there goes their tip. Talk about a waste of a delivery. Additionally, paying by credit card still requires you to sign a slip (in most cases); they can't process the payment if they miss you.

There are probably other orders in the driver's car waiting to be delivered (we very rarely left the store with only one order). This further exacerbates any issues with timing. If I got to someone's house and they weren't home, I rang the bell twice, waited until a count of twenty, and then left (and man, was that annoying because it was a waste of gas and I lost a tip).

I'm not saying it can't be done; I'm just giving some reasons WHY it might be impossible.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Apr 25, 2012)

Trains magazine in the June 2012 issue has a story about food delivery to a train.

Prime rib pickup on the platform at Galesburg, IL. Story give the name, the web site, and the telephone number so you can try it.

I am sure this will end very fast, by Amtrak or the restaurant.


----------

